# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بلاهة عاشق

## دموع الغصون

حيث لكل شيء وطن إلا ذكرياتها عائمةٌ في غربة الروح تبحث عن ملجأ يأويها .. يغمس الأمل فيها .. 
تربعت على حافة كرسي خشبي فوق خضرة مهمشة الغياب
عادها الفجر ببتلات تداعب جفون نافذتيها
تفتش عن حلم خلف ستارٍ مُورَّدٍ بزرقة تنبع من عيون داهمها الأمل .. 
 تجول في نظراتها  تداعب خصلات شعرها الذهبي 
بثغر مبتسم يملؤ الوجود بعبق من نبض الوريد
تطرق ابوابه بصمت 
ترى الظلام  يلوذ بالفرار بسماء تلطخت بذكريات ليلة منكسرة، جرحت ببقاياها لوحات معتقة  
تشف الرؤيا ويتضح البيان .. 
تلمح بريقاً بعينيها، فينعطف مسار الرؤى إلى همسات الوجدان المأهولة بك، المهجورة منك
تبحث عن مسافة داخل نبضك ..
 ارادت ان ترتاد الكثير من مجاهيلك لتجتاز منطقة العبور نحوك ..

*...* 

 تسير .. تطير.. تتوهج من عينيها الرؤى .. تستقر حيث للسحر منابع تجف بهجرك، وتعزف بأسطورة الناي اصداءً صاخبة بأصوات النهار 
 تقاوم ذاك الحنين ..
 بك ارتكبت كل الحماقات ..
بسببك زفرت كل العبرات ..
بهويتك سلكت كل الطرقات ..
هي من وضعت الألوان في صورك الباليات .. 
 أنت شوهت ملامح النبض بخطوط يديك المتمرسات  ..
بها تحيى وبك تموت المعجزات .. 
بها تتغنى وبك تُرثى الصالحات .. 

*...*

متبلد المشاعر أنت 
فلا تثور ولا تغضب  
فقد سطرتك فوق الدفاتر، وشرَّحتك تحت المجاهر 
تأمّلتك بدفئ راحتيها، أمطرت عينها قطراتٍ ساخنة
فأنت عقيم المشاعر
متجمد الأحاسيس
هي مأسورة بطيفك بعشق الأوطان 
هل حاولت يوماً أن تبادلها الأمان؟ أو تفيض عليها ببعض الحنان؟ 
هل حاولت يوماً  أن تشتري ثمناً للهجران؟ وتمحو بقايا الأحزان ؟
أم حاولت يوماً ان تستر غباءَك بريشة فنان؟ 
وليس بعجرفة إنسان خوّان
جديرٌ بك أن تحاول  ولكن خانك الإتقان 
صمتها قد طال .. فاصبحت حاجتها لك في الخيال، وربما تؤولُ الى المحال 

*...* 

تتمازج الوجوه، تتوحد .. تختلط .. تنتشر .. تتبدد .. جميعها تقسم على العصيان 
أرواح تتقوقع في البقاء تصارع الانعدام والأوهام بحجة البرهان 
قلب عليل بين قسوة الألم ورهبة العدم المستهان
تماديت .. انتهزت .. ندمت.. ، لكن بعد فوات الأوان 
فلا مسافة بين الغياب والحضور الآن 
فاغرب الى عالم الهجر، وربما النسيان

4 تموز 2012

----------


## (dodo)

هي مأسورة بطيفك بعشق الأوطان 
هل حاولت يوماً أن تبادلها الأمان؟ أو تفيض عليها ببعض الحنان؟ 
هل حاولت يوماً أن تشتري ثمناً للهجران؟ وتمحو بقايا الأحزان ؟
أم حاولت يوماً ان تستر غباءَك بريشة فنان؟ 

حلو كثير دموع كلمات مؤلمة

----------


## &روان&

_متبلد المشاعر أنت 
فلا تثور ولا تغضب 
فقد سطرتك فوق الدفاتر، وشرَّحتك تحت المجاهر 
تأمّلتك بدفئ راحتيها، أمطرت عينها قطراتٍ ساخنة
فأنت عقيم المشاعر
متجمد الأحاسيس 

عقيم المشاعر &لقب غريب&
لكنه معبر
شكرا دموع_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> فلا مسافة بين الغياب والحضور الآن


لان المسافه باتت تتلاشى كلما ابتعد الوقت و زادت الظروف المصطنعه ،، ويبقى الانتظار سيد الحضور والغياب

،
،،

صدى كلماتك رائع ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور العطر 
كم يروق تهافت أرواحكم و عبق كلماتكم

----------


## shams spring

> قلب عليل بين قسوة الألم ورهبة العدم المستهان
> تماديت .. انتهزت .. ندمت.. ، لكن بعد فوات الأوان 
> فلا مسافة بين الغياب والحضور الآن 
> فاغرب الى عالم الهجر، وربما النسيان



كلمات نارية دموع ... ربما حان وقتها ...!!

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

تقاوم ذاك الحنين ..
بك ارتكبت كل الحماقات ..
بسببك زفرت كل العبرات ..
بهويتك سلكت كل الطرقات ..
هي من وضعت الألوان في صورك الباليات .. 
أنت شوهت ملامح النبض بخطوط يديك المتمرسات ..
بها تحيى وبك تموت المعجزات .. 
بها تتغنى وبك تُرثى الصالحات .. 


كلمات جميلة ورائعة رغم قسوتها

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

هي مأسورة بطيفك بعشق الأوطان 
هل حاولت يوماً أن تبادلها الأمان؟ أو تفيض عليها ببعض الحنان؟ 
هل حاولت يوماً أن تشتري ثمناً للهجران؟ وتمحو بقايا الأحزان ؟
أم حاولت يوماً ان تستر غباءَك بريشة فنان؟ 
وليس بعجرفة إنسان خوّان
جديرٌ بك أن تحاول ولكن خانك الإتقان 
صمتها قد طال .. فاصبحت حاجتها لك في الخيال، وربما تؤولُ الى المحال 


كلمات جميل يسلموا كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

مرور جميل 
ودي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

بتعرفي ،،،،؟ احساسك وصل بهالخاطرة وكأنك بتسرديها امامنا ، حبيت احكيلك انها عجبتني ‎<3‎

----------


## دموع الغصون

هي زمان كنت مفكره حالي بعرف اكتب 
يسلمو لمرورك

----------

